# Alton Towers



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We are off to Alton Towers in the May School hols the week after next. Just been looking and there are quiet a few Cl's in the area. Does anyone have a particular one to recommend (we have not used a CL yet, only been on CC sites) or are there any good sites close by?

Thanks Richard...


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

my b/inlaw stayed here http://www.starcaravanpark.co.uk/directions.htm
but there are a few more type camping at alton towers


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi We stayed at the Star Caravan Park as well. It was great with a fantastic park for the kids but book early it is just round the corner from AT and books up VERY quickly.

Not bad rates as well if I remember right


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks it look a nice enough site only £14PN for us as well. Is it possible to walk to AT from the site? On autoroute is has it as 1.7 miles. That should only be 25 mins walk, which is probally quicker than taking the van off site. It would save the car parking fee as well.


Richard...


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi
You can walk but we took the RV and made a slap up lunch. Much better than the cr*p they serve in the park and cheaper as well even if you pay the car park fee!! Also no walk home if its raining!!

Enjoy and dont forget to go on Air, its fab!!!


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Dazzer said:


> Enjoy and dont forget to go on Air, its fab!!!


I hate those rides, I can climb on to an aircraft wing at 12000 feet before jumping with a smile, but when the kids ask "coming on dad?" at a theme park, my knees start going. Especially with things that spin or go upside down. Teacups at Disneyland Paris is about my limit on a fairground and then only if we dont spin them too fast


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

jimjam said:


> I hate those rides, I can climb on to an aircraft wing at 12000 feet before jumping with a smile, but when the kids ask "coming on dad?" at a theme park, my knees start going. Especially with things that spin or go upside down. Teacups at Disneyland Paris is about my limit on a fairground and then only if we dont spin them too fast


Jim, my problem is bigger. My 16yr old brain loves the rides, but my 45yr old body hates them. At least your mind and body are in agreement :lol:
Now I go on one ride and recover on a bench while the kids go again. :?


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

My 11 and 14 year old daughters insist that I go on all the rides with them as well as the wife. I am afraid of hights so I just keep my eyes shut on the slow high bits and then enjoy the speed. Not looking foward to Air though as I think it will feel very high, still once you are on it theres no going back.

Kids don't ya just love em!

Richard...


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

can you park up in AT car park and camp overnight like Disney paris?


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

antpurley said:


> can you park up in AT car park and camp overnight like Disney paris?


I was wondering the same. Anyone know?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> can you park up in AT car park and camp overnight like Disney paris?


No!! :roll:

WE were there last week and I enquired. I was told that if we stayed after about 10pm the Security people would turf you away....there's CCTV cameras everywhere.

HOWEVER- if you want to avoid the £5 car park fee (yes- in addition to all the cash you shell out for admission!) then stay in the car park till after about 7.45/8pm

I enquired whether we could cook/eat in the car park and the kind lady on the barrier said yes no problem & if you leave after said time we'll have gone home and we leave the gate open so no parking fee!!

No overnighting though!

BTW after we'd cooked, eaten and left, the security people did indeed track us around the perimeter to the main exit barrier where they were prepared for us & opened the barrier before we'd even seen them so they are on the ball.


----------

